# Trade PCD for 1 day M school ?



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone heard of trading a PCD redelivery following a ED for a 1 day M school? That is with out having to pay the full price for M school?

I am thinking it might be cool to do m school vs the driving in a PCD with the one day I would be down there to get my car. I wouldn't really care about the delivery part because you get that at the Welt. 

Obviously I could do two days, but just curious.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I can't imagine they would do this for you. The one-day M-School is quite pricey and almost always full.

If they would -- having done both -- I would definitely choose the M-School.


----------

